# Best Hand Auger?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I tried some searching through old posts on hand powered ice augers, and from what I can gather, there's a ton of differing info. 

For the last couple years, I have been using an older 8 inch blue hand auger (I think its a Mora???) Anywho, it sucks, and despite using sharp blades, it's just too slow for drilling though any more than a foot or so of ice. I'm thinking its time for a new one. 

I have looked around a bit, and I think the Strikemaster Lazer is going to be the best bet. I was also thinking I should go with a 6 or 7 inch rather than the 8 inch model, to cut down on the amount of ice that needs cutting, thus reducing effort and time. 

Am I on the right track here, or are there other things I should consider? What are your preferences in size, brand, model, etc? I would REALLY like to get a gas one, but its just not financially feasible right now.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Look for the power augers in the spring when the local stores are putting ice fishing stuff on clearance. I bought my power auger for under $200.

A hand auger will get you buy until you can pick up a power auger... or the ice grows past 40"... you definitely dont want to be hand drilling a 40" deep hole.


-DallanC


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have found that you want to go smaller with a hand auger.
A six inch auger is a good size.
I started out with an Eskimo 8" and it was too big. Eskimo brand hand augers had a few years where their blades were not in proper alignment, so it was hard to cut through the ice. This problem has been corrected now and the new augers are working fine.
I had one of the bad Eskimo augers and gave it away last year. I purchased a 7" Mora and so far, I'm impressed with it.
I wanted a 6" but couldn't find one at the time.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

If you find that you have one of the bad Eskimo's, put a shim under the back 1/2 of the blade and re clamp them. Cuts like a dream after you shim the blades.
4 layers of tin foil did the trick for my friends. 6 layers was to much and it cut like a banshee, but took two people to spin the thing.


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

I have also been researching quite a bit about hand augers and took the plunge on a Nils Master Velocity. I will be picking it up on Friday from Cabelas and anxious to try it out. My Strikemaster Mora (Sweden) is an 8" and does a decent job of drilling through ice that is no more than 6" or so. After that, it takes quite a bit of effort, even with fairly new blades. Since Cabelas was out of the 6" Nils, which was my first choice, I decided to get the 8" instead. I'll post my results on the Nils this weekend. I already have a power auger, but don't really use it until the ice is over 6". This may change if the Nils meets my expectations and can handle ice over 12" with minimal effort.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

this sounds retarded i know, but i am using a 6 inch auger with 8 inch blades and it cuts way faster than when i had 6 inch blades, it gets a bit hard to control and sometimes the last 4 inches are a little difficult, but i was drillin holes almost faster with my hand auger than others around me were with the power augers...


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

All i can say is keep a sharp blade with a hand auger or stay home!


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a 6" Mora and an 8" SM Lazer. I can cut faster and easier with the 8" auger. However I'm considering buying a 5" Lazer for those times I fish for panfish and trout under 5 lbs. I ice fish quite a bit and I'm on my 4th season and haven't needed to replace the blades yet. I've heard the Nils is even better than the Lazer but have yet to see one in action. I usually fish with another person so we team up while drillling and it makes it a lot easier to drill lots of holes and/or in thick ice. I'm going to try the shims on the Mora and see what happens.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The Mora probably won't benefit from the shim.
The older Eskimo augers had the wrong pitch on the blades and the shim corrected the problem.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Grandpa D said:


> The Mora probably won't benefit from the shim.
> The older Eskimo augers had the wrong pitch on the blades and the shim corrected the problem.


This.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I personally love my $70 Eskimo 8 inch hand auger. Cuts like a knife through butter on the ice and I have only broken the screw when I loaded it wrong (backwards). While I waited for the part to come in it was easily fixed by getting a temporary screw at Home Depot. Love it to death and I seem to get through the ice before the gas augers do.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Some older Eskimo hand augers had a design problem.
The blade angle was off, so the auger didn't cut very well.

The newer models are fine.
Good to hear a positive report about one.
Most of their products are great.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

kastmaster said:


> I have also been researching quite a bit about hand augers and took the plunge on a Nils Master Velocity. I will be picking it up on Friday from Cabelas and anxious to try it out. My Strikemaster Mora (Sweden) is an 8" and does a decent job of drilling through ice that is no more than 6" or so. After that, it takes quite a bit of effort, even with fairly new blades. Since Cabelas was out of the 6" Nils, which was my first choice, I decided to get the 8" instead. I'll post my results on the Nils this weekend. I already have a power auger, but don't really use it until the ice is over 6". This may change if the Nils meets my expectations and can handle ice over 12" with minimal effort.


I have the 6" Nils. It is the best hand auger I've ever used.


----------

